# Craigslist finds



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Saw this on Craigslist, thought someone here might be interested:
5 stage RO system

Which reminds me, I have a 55g plastic storage tank with drain valve and float valve already installed that would pair perfectly with this. Connect your RO system to it and it will turn off when the tank is full. Add a small pump to the drain valve and have on-demand water for water changes. It even comes on a furniture dolly for easy movement. I'm willing to let it go for $30. (The float valve alone is worth half that.)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is another one... 
4 stage RO


----------

